# Anyone feed Annamaet?



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I picked up two bags today: Aqualuk for my dog with ear issues and Ultra for my very active brittany who can stand to gain a few pounds. Anyone feed it?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I wish Annamaet were available on the west coast; because I'd like to try the grain-free Aqualuk also. It doesn't have a very wide distribution even though it's been around for years. It's a small company with their food made, I think, at Ohio Pet Foods and no history of recalls. There are a number of people on some other dog forums who have had great results with some of the formulas. It seems to be a popular brand for sled dogs, field dogs, etc.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> I wish Annamaet were available on the west coast; because I'd like to try the grain-free Aqualuk also. It doesn't have a very wide distribution even though it's been around for years. It's a small company with their food made, I think, at Ohio Pet Foods and no history of recalls. There are a number of people on some other dog forums who have had great results with some of the formulas. It seems to be a popular brand for sled dogs, field dogs, etc.
> 
> Hope it works for you.


I live in southern california and it's available at my local pet boutique.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> I wish Annamaet were available on the west coast; because I'd like to try the grain-free Aqualuk also. It doesn't have a very wide distribution even though it's been around for years. It's a small company with their food made, I think, at Ohio Pet Foods and no history of recalls. There are a number of people on some other dog forums who have had great results with some of the formulas. It seems to be a popular brand for sled dogs, field dogs, etc.
> 
> Hope it works for you.


Me too. I have heard so many good things about it. The store I got it from had Rob Downey, the owner, come to the store for a day long seminar and they were impressed. Figured I'd try. I'm not used to feeding a grain inclusive food so this will be different for me but I am hoping it may help my almost underweight dog to keep some weight on.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Seems pretty good. How much does it cost? 

According to their site there's a place here in my town that sells it, but I've never heard of the place (which is kinda weird since I live in a small town and we don't have many stores that sell pet food)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Seems pretty good. How much does it cost?
> 
> According to their site there's a place here in my town that sells it, but I've never heard of the place (which is kinda weird since I live in a small town and we don't have many stores that sell pet food)


I paid $72 I think for the largest bag of the Aqualuk. The Ultra was $63 for a 40lb bag


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

Apparently Dr. Kronfeld was his mentor and that gives credence to the company. I'm leery of corn b/c of aflatoxin...especially since country of origin is usually difficult to determine. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Never tried it but heard nothing but good things about their formulas and the company/owner. Is it the best thing since sliced bread? Who knows, only testing will give you an answer.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll probably pass...that's right around what I pay for Acana, if not more.

Good luck with it though!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I'll probably pass...that's right around what I pay for Acana, if not more.
> 
> Good luck with it though!


Thanks. I'm just trying it on both to see if it works to add with my rotation.


----------



## AgilityAce (Jun 11, 2012)

InkedMarie said:


> I paid $72 I think for the largest bag of the Aqualuk. The Ultra was $63 for a 40lb bag


You are paying high retail. Ultra is generally about $55. You will never see better coats or overall physical condition on a dog. Ultra was the FIRST performance food on the US market and still the best. Ultra is probably the most copied food on the market.

Downey is one of the most respected nutritionists in the world. 

You made an excellent decision switching to Annamaet.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

AgilityAce said:


> You are paying high retail. Ultra is generally about $55. You will never see better coats or overall physical condition on a dog. Ultra was the FIRST performance food on the US market and still the best. Ultra is probably the most copied food on the market.
> 
> Downey is one of the most respected nutritionists in the world.
> 
> You made an excellent decision switching to Annamaet.


Are you sure you don't want me to buy Beaverdam dog food? You were insistent that it is a great food on another forum.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

AgilityAce said:


> You are paying high retail. Ultra is generally about $55. You will never see better coats or overall physical condition on a dog. Ultra was the FIRST performance food on the US market and still the best. Ultra is probably the most copied food on the market.
> 
> Downey is one of the most respected nutritionists in the world.
> 
> You made an excellent decision switching to Annamaet.


I also just did a quick search online for Annamaet Ultra, 40lb. Prices were $64.99 to $74.49 so the $63 I paid in person is a good deal. If you're getting it for $55, you're lucky! I know of only two stores in my state that carry it but I should probably make some phonecalls, that may have changed since the recent food recalls


----------

